# Rotor Nozzle Keeps Popping Out



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

I'm in the middle of renovating my backyard (2,500 sqft) and decided to put 3 more heads along the back fence to get more uniform/closer to head to head coverage.

I don't know my GPM or PSI, but the existing system already had 6 heads on the zone (all rotors). I replaced every head with brand new Rainbird 5004 and 3504.

The three new heads along the back fence are all at the lowest point so I chose SAM models for the check valves.

Everything seemed to be working okay, but while working in the backyard today I found a nozzle that got shot out of one of my new heads. I put it back in and turned it on and same thing happened (couldn't find the nozzle lol).

I ended up putting the 2.5 nozzle in all my rotors because at first I put 6.0 in and the water pressure across all 9 heads was just a little less than I liked.

Is the 2.5 nozzle causing too much pressure at the one particular rotor? Any reason it keeps popping out and how I can fix it?

I added the irrigation lines for the 3 new heads myself and I can't find much after googling &#128522;


----------



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

Nvm... I think it's been figured out - when I swapped nozzles I likely did screw the nozzle set screw down far enough (or did I tighten them back up at all?!).

Now to find all the nozzles in the yard because I don't have any replacement nozzle trees.. &#128556;


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yep, need to engage the screw just a bit. Fwiw I use 1.5, 2.0, and 2.5 nozzles. Maybe a 3.0 on a 360° head. My soil is clay so I need to water low and slow.


----------

